# Travel to Oman



## akmalshamim (Nov 23, 2016)

I want to travel Oman & the car i own is financed by Dubai Islamic Bank. is it necessary to get a NOC from Bank to get through UAE & Oman border? if yes, what is the procedure to apply? can they issue if the total amount of the finance is not paid to bank?

thanks for your advises.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

akmalshamim said:


> I want to travel Oman & the car i own is financed by Dubai Islamic Bank. is it necessary to get a NOC from Bank to get through UAE & Oman border? if yes, what is the procedure to apply? can they issue if the total amount of the finance is not paid to bank?
> 
> thanks for your advises.


Hello,

My car is also financed by a leading bank in UAE and I had no issues to go to Oman. You should have Oman insurance coverage for your vehicle and Car Registration and Driving License and Passport.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## akmalshamim (Nov 23, 2016)

Thank you Sunder.
through which border you went?


----------



## Mylo (Nov 24, 2016)

akmalshamim said:


> I want to travel Oman & the car i own is financed by Dubai Islamic Bank. is it necessary to get a NOC from Bank to get through UAE & Oman border? if yes, what is the procedure to apply? can they issue if the total amount of the finance is not paid to bank?
> 
> thanks for your advises.


Don't know about Dubai Islamic Bank but with not necessary with Emirates NBD. Check your insurance policy for cover in the Sultan of Oman. 

If it's covered, print the paperwork and bring it with you to present at the border. If not you can buy insurance at the border control building for a minimum of 1 week for about AED80.


----------



## Mylo (Nov 24, 2016)

akmalshamim said:


> I want to travel Oman & the car i own is financed by Dubai Islamic Bank. is it necessary to get a NOC from Bank to get through UAE & Oman border? if yes, what is the procedure to apply? can they issue if the total amount of the finance is not paid to bank?
> 
> thanks for your advises.


Don't know about Dubai Islamic Bank but with not necessary with Emirates NBD. Check your insurance policy for cover in the Sultan of Oman. 

If it's covered, print the paperwork and bring it with you to present at the border. If not you can buy insurance at the border control building for a minimum of 1 week for about AED80.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

akmalshamim said:


> Thank you Sunder.
> through which border you went?


Hatta, Al Wajajah post.


----------



## jmd9180 (Apr 29, 2017)

No. Insurance at the border covers all vehicles and types of ownership


----------



## Carltonmadsen (Apr 27, 2017)

What are other modes of road transport we can use to go Oman?


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Carltonmadsen said:


> What are other modes of road transport we can use to go Oman?


There are regular bus services, between Muscat and Dubai, runs through Hatta border.

If you are travelling by car you have 3 options Hatta, Khatmat malaha border(more distance) and Al ain border.


----------



## Chaosphere (Apr 12, 2016)

on a similar note:

I need to do the visa run this weekend. The car i intend to use is registered on my wife's name but she isn't coming. How do I get round this? Do i need some form of letter from her? Is there a format?

Many thanks,


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Chaosphere said:


> on a similar note:
> 
> I need to do the visa run this weekend. The car i intend to use is registered on my wife's name but she isn't coming. How do I get round this? Do i need some form of letter from her? Is there a format?
> 
> Many thanks,


Go to the RAK border and walk.

Seriously Then Get a load of grog in on the way home.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I have read where Oman has increased tourist visa fees to OMR20, obviously not that big of a deal as I travel for business. But if I'm a family of five it might influence me to stay in the UAE for a holiday as opposed to a weekend in Oman. I wonder how much income is generated by people doing border runs?

Oman quadruples cost of tourist visas - Gulf Business


----------



## dezerree (Apr 28, 2017)

You can either go by car,bus, or plane. But they don't really have any issue whether your car is financed by bank or not.


----------



## Chaosphere (Apr 12, 2016)

The Rascal said:


> Go to the RAK border and walk.
> 
> Seriously Then Get a load of grog in on the way home.


This is an excellent suggestion. Had no idea the RAK border was this convenient. Thank you.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> I have read where Oman has increased tourist visa fees to OMR20, obviously not that big of a deal as I travel for business. But if I'm a family of five it might influence me to stay in the UAE for a holiday as opposed to a weekend in Oman. I wonder how much income is generated by people doing border runs?
> 
> Oman quadruples cost of tourist visas - Gulf Business


If you have a GCC resident's visa, it is still OMR5.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Simey said:


> If you have a GCC resident's visa, it is still OMR5.


Just came back from Oman, they've charged me 20 OMR for visa (on arrival), even with GCC residence. I've asked around couple of times, looks like there's no GCC visit visa anymore.

Also, if you're going there for work, you need to apply for express visa (30 OMR).


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Byja said:


> Just came back from Oman, they've charged me 20 OMR for visa (on arrival), even with GCC residence. I've asked around couple of times, looks like there's no GCC visit visa anymore.
> 
> Also, if you're going there for work, you need to apply for express visa (30 OMR).


Their e-visa website does list a GCC visit visa for 5 OMR. If the link works, this is visa type 29 https://evisa.rop.gov.om/en/types-o..._WAR_viewvisawizardportlet_myaction=condition


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

rsinner said:


> Their e-visa website does list a GCC visit visa for 5 OMR. If the link works, this is visa type 29 https://evisa.rop.gov.om/en/types-o..._WAR_viewvisawizardportlet_myaction=condition


The RO5 visa which was for 10 days has now gone. Minimum visa is RO20 for 30 days


----------

